# Twins....anyone?



## Indigo77

Well, I am going to ignore most of the article I just read, and instead share an interesting tidbit....

*Age 35 to 39 is also when women are most likely to have twins  even without the fertility treatments that raise the odds for multiple births  of women at any other age. Typically, you release one egg a cycle. But as you get older, your FSH (Follicle stimulating hormone) level increases. When this hormonal surge occurs, there's a chance that you may release more than one egg during a cycle, upping the odds of a multiple birth. So while older women are statistically less likely to get pregnant, if they do get pregnant, they're more likely to have twins.*

:baby::baby:


----------



## future_numan

:shock:
All children are a blessing but I don't know if I would have the energy..:sleep:


----------



## Indigo77

Same here.....


----------



## Shelley71

I'll be completely okay with twins. I can't believe I'm saying that, but for me, personally, it would ease a lot of my fears about the ability to successfully get pregnant twice over 40. If I could have two kids in one fell swoop, I'd be great with that. 

I think. :shock:

Of course, none of you should mention this to my SO. :rofl:


----------



## kosh

i always thought i'd go mad if i had twins, but, as shelley said, now that i got to 40 and still haven't had my first, i started to think that maybe it's not so bad.

i know, i'm mad.


----------



## Indigo77

I might be ok with it if I had some support from family, but we don't have any family where we live. A few more tidbits...

_Increase your weight. While this may not sound very appealing, it is scientifically proven that women with a Body Mass Index over 30 have a significantly greater chance of having twins. This may also help your chances of having boys. There is a study that linked women who ate more calories and who ate breakfast (specifically cereal) to an increased chance of having a boy.

Eat yams. Studies show that twin rates are higher in populations that eat large quantities of yams. This is thought to be because yams contain a chemical which can cause hyperovulation thus increasing the chances of having twins.

Eat and drink dairy products. Eating a diet that includes dairy will make you five times more likely to have twins than eating or drinking no dairy products at all according to a 2006 study. This is thought to be the result of growth hormones given to cows reacting with a woman's hormones which increases ovulation._


----------



## Macwooly

I like these findings Indigo :thumbup: I would love twins :)

Now lets see my chance of a multiple: BMI over 30 - check; age 40 -check?; yams in diet -check; dairy food - check; cereal for breakfast - check :D

Right off to top up on Ben & Jerry's to ensure enough dairy in my diet :laugh2:

I'll show my DH this thread later and watch him go pale especially with your prediction Indigo :D


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I like these findings Indigo :thumbup: I would love twins :)
> 
> Now lets see my chance of a multiple: BMI over 30 - check; age 40 -check?; yams in diet -check; dairy food - check; cereal for breakfast - check :D
> 
> Right off to top up on Ben & Jerry's to ensure enough dairy in my diet :laugh2:
> 
> I'll show my DH this thread later and watch him go pale especially with your prediction Indigo :D

Wow me too indigo ,I love it,rite that's me eating two helpings of cereal and ice-cream today ,I wud love,love ,love twins,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I'll show my DH this thread later and watch him go pale especially with your prediction Indigo :D

:haha:

If he goes pale, do tell him about Francie the nanny...:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Wow me too indigo ,I love it,rite that's me eating two helpings of cereal and ice-cream today ,I wud love,love ,love twins,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha:
You ladies are braver than I am...:baby::baby:....:headspin:


----------



## Desperado167

Just imagine two wee faces smiling up at you every day,awk bless :baby::baby: pass me the ice-cream:happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Wow - this is really interesting. I always thought that having twins was either purely genetic as in 'there are twins in the family' or the result of fertility treatment. But I guess everyone must have twins somewhere - the human race has been around for a long time and so twins will pop up every so often! However I didn't realise that there had been such extensive research and findings into the possible causes of multiple births. That said about 20 years ago there was a massive increase of twins (particularly twin boys) in the town where I grew up and I think there was a study commissioned to find out why but I never found out the results. 

Would I like twins? Maybe. I find them fascinating, particularly identical ones. I guess it must be tough at times being a twin because they are two different individuals but society often likes to lump them together as one.

It would be hard work and not mention expensive but hey, what can you do, give one away? :haha: We'd just get on with it!


----------



## Macwooly

Well DH said he would be very happy if I was to have twins, triplets or even quads :D 

He's just popped out to pick up some dog food and brought back Ben & Jerrys as it is half price (at Tescos for all the UK ladies). I think he may want a multiple birth :D


----------



## GraceFace

OH BOY! I LOVE the commercial where the gal tells her husband she's been shopping smart (credit card commercial). While opening the door to the babies room she's telling him to expect bigger and there sits 3 of everything. Then the poor man faints!

Seriously, I don't know how I'd feel about twins. I just may faint in the Dr's office if I was told there were two babies!


----------



## GraceFace

Macwooly said:


> Well DH said he would be very happy if I was to have twins, triplets or even quads :D
> 
> He's just popped out to pick up some dog food and brought back Ben & Jerrys as it is half price (at Tescos for all the UK ladies). I think he may want a multiple birth :D

What a sweet, loving, fun gesture! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

GraceFace said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well DH said he would be very happy if I was to have twins, triplets or even quads :D
> 
> He's just popped out to pick up some dog food and brought back Ben & Jerrys as it is half price (at Tescos for all the UK ladies). I think he may want a multiple birth :D
> 
> What a sweet, loving, fun gesture! :hugs:Click to expand...

He is sweet. He did hand it over and say "if we have 2 boys we can call them Ben & Jerry" :rofl:


----------



## GraceFace

Macwooly said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well DH said he would be very happy if I was to have twins, triplets or even quads :D
> 
> He's just popped out to pick up some dog food and brought back Ben & Jerrys as it is half price (at Tescos for all the UK ladies). I think he may want a multiple birth :D
> 
> What a sweet, loving, fun gesture! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He is sweet. He did hand it over and say "if we have 2 boys we can call them Ben & Jerry" :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL! I love the telling of little happy moments like this. It's these things that make life so grand!


----------



## future_numan

I don't know if I could survive a multiple pregnancy..
Pregnancy is alot harder the older I have gotten:wacko:


----------



## sarahincanada

I have heard of that before, so thanks for the info :thumbup:
Ideally I would like one child at a time, but if I was blessed with 2 beanies I would be happy...I work from home and hubby works out of the home 3 days a week so I think we could cope.
My FSH was in the normal range (5) anyone else high?
but I do eat cereal and a lot of dairy!
I would quite like a boy as my family is full of girls so that part was interesting too :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Just imagine two wee faces smiling up at you every day,awk bless :baby::baby: pass me the ice-cream:happydance::hugs::hugs:

:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> He is sweet. He did hand it over and say "if we have 2 boys we can call them Ben & Jerry" :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> I work from home and hubby works out of the home 3 days a week so I think we could cope.

That sounds ideal...My DH travels all the time...I don't think I could cope on my own...


----------



## Ruth2307

Macwooly said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well DH said he would be very happy if I was to have twins, triplets or even quads :D
> 
> He's just popped out to pick up some dog food and brought back Ben & Jerrys as it is half price (at Tescos for all the UK ladies). I think he may want a multiple birth :D
> 
> What a sweet, loving, fun gesture! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He is sweet. He did hand it over and say "if we have 2 boys we can call them Ben & Jerry" :rofl:Click to expand...

Macwooly your husband is hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Shelley71

Macwooly - that story is so funny! 

The only thing about twins that scares me (well, not scare really) is that they would be same sex. I'd really like boy/girl. I want a girl, but I want him to have a boy. So, if we had two of the same sex, then I'd probably end up trying for a third, and I really only want two kids. LOL

BUT, at the same time, I'll take what I can get!


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well DH said he would be very happy if I was to have twins, triplets or even quads :D
> 
> He's just popped out to pick up some dog food and brought back Ben & Jerrys as it is half price (at Tescos for all the UK ladies). I think he may want a multiple birth :D
> 
> What a sweet, loving, fun gesture! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He is sweet. He did hand it over and say "if we have 2 boys we can call them Ben & Jerry" :rofl:Click to expand...


this is so sweet and funny!!


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I work from home and hubby works out of the home 3 days a week so I think we could cope.
> 
> That sounds ideal...My DH travels all the time...I don't think I could cope on my own...Click to expand...

yes, mine will be traveling quite a bit next year too, plus, as you said, we also have no family around so i don't know how/if i could cope.


----------



## Macwooly

At the moment mine is contracted to work from home but his work is such that it means sometimes he is home all week, sometimes a day or 2 in the week or occasionally he's away 5 days of the week. When I first met him he spent 2 years working in Portsmouth from Monday to Friday and was only home at the weekend but always shattered as his job routinely requires night shifts.

I suppose if he needs to work away I will then be grateful the in laws are only 5 minutes up the road but thankfully I could probably get my mum to come over and stay with me to help out :thumbup:

We're all strong women so I think we'll cope with whatever blessings of children we are given :thumbup:


----------



## kosh

Shelley71 said:


> The only thing about twins that scares me (well, not scare really) is that they would be same sex.

don't worry shelley, the type of twins the article is talking about is non-identical (fraternal) twins, so you could still have a boy and girl! :thumbup:

as far as i know, you cannot increase the chances of having identical twins. 

another piece of info: the ones that are inherited (run in families) are the non-identical twins, and it only matters if the twins are in the maternal side (as it's the woman ovulating twice, so the father has no effect in this).
although there are reports of cases of identical twins in the same family, there is no scientific evidence of a genetic cause. 

ruth - do you know ruth if the twins in your town were identical or fraternal? i'd love to search for that info. 
(yes, i work on something related to this) :blush:


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe ppssshhh ladies - its a walk in the park OF COURSE you could do it lol

Wellll my sister was 32 when she conceived her b/g frats and I was 36 when I conceived my frat boys. Identical twins are a fluke of nature but non id's arent they run along the female line.

I had a really easy pregnancy and the boys were induced at nearly 38 weeks. I dont know how it compares to a singleton pregnancy/newborn as i have never had one. BUT I do often think how the &&&& do people cope with triplets????

oohh as for the checks - my BMI was 24 when I conceived bu everything else apart from yams is true. I also fell pregnant in the first months of trying. I was also told its more likely to conceive twins if you have just come off the pill - which I had.

Lots and lots of good luck vibes ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shelley71

kosh said:


> don't worry shelley, the type of twins the article is talking about is non-identical (fraternal) twins, so you could still have a boy and girl! :thumbup:
> 
> as far as i know, you cannot increase the chances of having identical twins.
> 
> another piece of info: the ones that are inherited (run in families) are the non-identical twins, and it only matters if the twins are in the maternal side (as it's the woman ovulating twice, so the father has no effect in this).
> although there are reports of cases of identical twins in the same family, there is no scientific evidence of a genetic cause.

Well, the twins in my family came from one of my grandmother's sisters (my great aunt) and they were boy/girl. So, that's a good sign I guess! No one else in my family has any. 

I've also always heard (probably an old wive's tale) that hereditary twins skip a generation? Has anyone else heard that? If that's true, then it would be me and my cousins who would have popped out a set. EVERYONE but me has had children, sooooo...... LOL


----------



## _Vicky_

ps my nan had twins and then six more children - none of the 8 had twins and in the next generation (all 6 surviving children had at least two) only me and my sister had twins.


----------



## Macwooly

My mum has twins running on her mother and father's sides but she was an only child and she's not had twins so maybe I'll get twins or my triplets after all :thumbup:


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> The only thing about twins that scares me (well, not scare really) is that they would be same sex.
> 
> don't worry shelley, the type of twins the article is talking about is non-identical (fraternal) twins, so you could still have a boy and girl! :thumbup:
> 
> as far as i know, you cannot increase the chances of having identical twins.
> 
> another piece of info: the ones that are inherited (run in families) are the non-identical twins, and it only matters if the twins are in the maternal side (as it's the woman ovulating twice, so the father has no effect in this).
> although there are reports of cases of identical twins in the same family, there is no scientific evidence of a genetic cause.
> 
> ruth - do you know ruth if the twins in your town were identical or fraternal? i'd love to search for that info.
> (yes, i work on something related to this) :blush:Click to expand...

They were identical. It was getting to the stage when they thought that perhaps there was something in the water!


----------



## kosh

Shelley71 said:


> Well, the twins in my family came from one of my grandmother's sisters (my great aunt) and they were boy/girl. So, that's a good sign I guess! No one else in my family has any.
> 
> I've also always heard (probably an old wive's tale) that hereditary twins skip a generation? Has anyone else heard that? If that's true, then it would be me and my cousins who would have popped out a set. EVERYONE but me has had children, sooooo...... LOL

i think the idea comes from the fact that men are unaffected, so if a woman has twin boys they will not have twins but their daughters (the granddaughters) may have them.


----------



## kosh

vicky - i love the picture of you with your new born twins!


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> My mum has twins running on her mother and father's sides but she was an only child and she's not had twins so maybe I'll get twins or my triplets after all :thumbup:

so it looks like you have good chances!
come on ben & jerry!!:winkwink:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> They were identical. It was getting to the stage when they thought that perhaps there was something in the water!


that's really interesting. where was this?


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> My mum has twins running on her mother and father's sides but she was an only child and she's not had twins so maybe I'll get twins or my triplets after all :thumbup:
> 
> so it looks like you have good chances!
> come on ben & jerry!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Here's hoping :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

kosh said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> The only thing about twins that scares me (well, not scare really) is that they would be same sex.
> 
> don't worry shelley, the type of twins the article is talking about is non-identical (fraternal) twins, so you could still have a boy and girl! :thumbup:
> 
> as far as i know, you cannot increase the chances of having identical twins.
> 
> another piece of info: the ones that are inherited (run in families) are the non-identical twins, and it only matters if the twins are in the maternal side (as it's the woman ovulating twice, so the father has no effect in this).
> although there are reports of cases of identical twins in the same family, there is no scientific evidence of a genetic cause.
> 
> ruth - do you know ruth if the twins in your town were identical or fraternal? i'd love to search for that info.
> (yes, i work on something related to this) :blush:Click to expand...

Ohh oh - my mum is a twin, she has a twin brother....

Part of me is terrified about having twins, its hard on the pregnancy and 2 babies would seriously hard work! My close friend has twins and her husband works away from home and she found it seriously hard when they were babies. The other part of me would love twins, I would be done and dusted in one go! A little tiny bit of me would like to spend the time on just one baby though, undivided attention. But hey whatever is in there is welcome.

Do you get worse morning sickness with twins? Mine started yesterday and the last 2 days have been pretty hard to survive :( All worth it in the end but feeling ill is certainly taking the shine off!


----------



## Storm1jet2

_Vicky_ said:


> ps my nan had twins and then six more children - none of the 8 had twins and in the next generation (all 6 surviving children had at least two) only me and my sister had twins.

Your twins are absolutely adorable! :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

Storm1jet2 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> The only thing about twins that scares me (well, not scare really) is that they would be same sex.
> 
> don't worry shelley, the type of twins the article is talking about is non-identical (fraternal) twins, so you could still have a boy and girl! :thumbup:
> 
> as far as i know, you cannot increase the chances of having identical twins.
> 
> another piece of info: the ones that are inherited (run in families) are the non-identical twins, and it only matters if the twins are in the maternal side (as it's the woman ovulating twice, so the father has no effect in this).
> although there are reports of cases of identical twins in the same family, there is no scientific evidence of a genetic cause.
> 
> ruth - do you know ruth if the twins in your town were identical or fraternal? i'd love to search for that info.
> (yes, i work on something related to this) :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh oh - my mum is a twin, she has a twin brother....
> 
> Part of me is terrified about having twins, its hard on the pregnancy and 2 babies would seriously hard work! My close friend has twins and her husband works away from home and she found it seriously hard when they were babies. The other part of me would love twins, I would be done and dusted in one go! A little tiny bit of me would like to spend the time on just one baby though, undivided attention. But hey whatever is in there is welcome.
> 
> *Do you get worse morning sickness with twins? Mine started yesterday and the last 2 days have been pretty hard to survive  All worth it in the end but feeling ill is certainly taking the shine off*!Click to expand...

I didnt get any morning sickness at all - I felt sick until week 9 but was never actually sick. I dont know what is typical though


----------



## _Vicky_

kosh said:


> vicky - i love the picture of you with your new born twins!

thank you - Sam was 20 mins old and Fynn 34 mins - it was the proudest moment of my life. Even though I still cant google and see what forceps actually look like lol


----------



## _Vicky_

Storm1jet2 said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> ps my nan had twins and then six more children - none of the 8 had twins and in the next generation (all 6 surviving children had at least two) only me and my sister had twins.
> 
> Your twins are absolutely adorable! :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you xx


----------



## Macwooly

I know what forceps look like and I think ignorance is bliss where they are concerned :)


----------



## Indigo77

forceps? :nope:


----------



## _Vicky_

"shudders"


----------



## Indigo77

future_numan said:


> I don't know if I could survive a multiple pregnancy..
> Pregnancy is alot harder the older I have gotten:wacko:

My cousin had her 1 and only at 39...she told me the best advice she could give is to get in shape ASAP...

she was actually planning for 2 initially, and ended up changing her mind...


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> They were identical. It was getting to the stage when they thought that perhaps there was something in the water!
> 
> 
> that's really interesting. where was this?Click to expand...

yes, maybe you should bottle some water from over there and sell it on ebay....


----------



## kosh

_Vicky_ said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> vicky - i love the picture of you with your new born twins!
> 
> thank you - Sam was 20 mins old and Fynn 34 mins - it was the proudest moment of my life. Even though I still cant google and see what forceps actually look like lolClick to expand...

OMG, don't want to think about it!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Bring it on! I'll take one or two please.


----------



## lexus15

Me too (or should that be 2!). 

Would love to fall pregnant & be told at my scan I 'm having twins..what a blessing! :baby::baby:

Fx for a double whamy ladies!:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi ladies! In my twin book I read whilst pregnant says:
1. The chances of having twins rises as you get older, the peak age is 35 to 39 (as you've already said)
2. Women are more likely to have twins the more children they have
3. Fraternal twins are more common if there is a presence on the mothers side of the family, not the fathers
4. Identicals are random
5. IVF increases the chance of multiples. 1 in 4 ivf pregnancies result in multiples.

I've also heard that yams help! But apparently its a different kind of yam that we have, an african lady was telling me. Not so sure...

By the way I don't follow ANY of the above at all, mine was a COMPLETE fluke! A lovely fluke, but my lord it was such a surprise that when the sonographer told me there
I started to hyperventilate on the chair.

Twins are hard hard work, a blessing but HARD work! The first 2 months I actually cursed my body for releasing 2 eggs, lol! It was a really very difficult time so I'd say if any of you do fall pregnant with multiples do arrange as much help as humanly possibl for the first few weeks, I promise you will need it. People used to tell me that and I'd laugh as I thought I could do it, but I couldn't, maybe I'm just weak! Also, just so you know, I didn't have many symptoms, actually I had less than my friends who have had single babies. People say symptoms are doubled with twins but I personally wasn't sick or anything, just very very tired all the time!

They are such a joy and its beautiful to see them growing together and playing together. Mine are now trying to hold each others hands. It makes those first difficult 2 months SO worth it :)

Good luck beautiful ladies! Xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'd love to have twins! My family has twins on both sides (grandparents, sister and aunt on my mom's, sister and niece on my dad's), but so far none for me or my sister.

For me, check age (38), BMI (30), cereal and dairy, plus multiple pregnancies (8 -- 5mscgs, two amazing daughters and a son I wasn't able to hold on to).

So bring those babies ON!!


----------



## Indigo77

They are beautiful!


----------



## Indigo77

InVivoVeritas said:


> I'd love to have twins! My family has twins on both sides (grandparents, sister and aunt on my mom's, sister and niece on my dad's), but so far none for me or my sister.
> 
> For me, check age (38), BMI (30), cereal and dairy, plus multiple pregnancies (8 -- 5mscgs, two amazing daughters and a son I wasn't able to hold on to).
> 
> So bring those babies ON!!

now if you can only find those damn yams...:haha: :baby::baby:


----------



## Indigo77

lexus15 said:


> Me too (or should that be 2!).
> 
> Would love to fall pregnant & be told at my scan I 'm having twins..what a blessing! :baby::baby:
> 
> Fx for a double whamy ladies!:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:

Are you still going with Clomid? It will increase your chances....FXed!!!:baby::baby:


----------



## sarahincanada

Nut_Shake said:


> Hi ladies! In my twin book I read whilst pregnant says:
> 1. The chances of having twins rises as you get older, the peak age is 35 to 39 (as you've already said)
> 2. Women are more likely to have twins the more children they have
> 3. Fraternal twins are more common if there is a presence on the mothers side of the family, not the fathers
> 4. Identicals are random
> 5. IVF increases the chance of multiples. 1 in 4 ivf pregnancies result in multiples.
> 
> I've also heard that yams help! But apparently its a different kind of yam that we have, an african lady was telling me. Not so sure...
> 
> By the way I don't follow ANY of the above at all, mine was a COMPLETE fluke! A lovely fluke, but my lord it was such a surprise that when the sonographer told me there
> I started to hyperventilate on the chair.
> 
> Twins are hard hard work, a blessing but HARD work! The first 2 months I actually cursed my body for releasing 2 eggs, lol! It was a really very difficult time so I'd say if any of you do fall pregnant with multiples do arrange as much help as humanly possibl for the first few weeks, I promise you will need it. People used to tell me that and I'd laugh as I thought I could do it, but I couldn't, maybe I'm just weak! Also, just so you know, I didn't have many symptoms, actually I had less than my friends who have had single babies. People say symptoms are doubled with twins but I personally wasn't sick or anything, just very very tired all the time!
> 
> They are such a joy and its beautiful to see them growing together and playing together. Mine are now trying to hold each others hands. It makes those first difficult 2 months SO worth it :)
> 
> Good luck beautiful ladies! Xx

wow, you have a BEAUTIFUL family :flower: how old were you when you got pregnant with the twins?

I recently read up on twins as we have quite a few in our family and learnt how it was on the mother's side as its from hyperovulation....where you pop out 2 eggs (like you said, far more common than random identicals where the fertalized egg splits into 2). and even though its on your mums side it can skip a generation, like say my dads grandmother had it then my dad wont but can pass it onto his female children.

my aunty had 3 boys and tried again for a girl....and got twin boys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

on the yams... I believe it is called YUCA or CASSAVA and I do find it at our grocery store by the frozen foods section.


----------



## LLbean

kosh said:


> i think the idea comes from the fact that men are unaffected, so if a woman has twin boys they will not have twins but their daughters (the granddaughters) may have them.

My 2 cents LOL

it does not come from the father's side because what causes fraternal twins is the release of two eggs, the man has nothing to do with that. For identicals it is a fluke, your egg has to split in two as it is already fertilized by the one sperm.



InVivoVeritas said:


> I'd love to have twins! My family has twins on both sides (grandparents, sister and aunt on my mom's, sister and niece on my dad's), but so far none for me or my sister.
> 
> For me, check age (38), BMI (30), cereal and dairy, plus multiple pregnancies (8 -- 5mscgs, two amazing daughters and a son I wasn't able to hold on to).
> 
> So bring those babies ON!!

In my family:
My mother's father had twin sisters....My father's Aunt (on his mother's side) had twin girls
Age 40 (it does increase with age, from what I read it does not stop at 39)
BMI...yes it is over 30 LOL
I have to have cheese daily...it's my thing ;-)

I would love to have twins because they are cute and mainly cause I would like to have 2 this time so they keep each other company, don't think hubby will want to give it a go again after this pregnancy, or that I could given my age. The amount of work does frighten me though


----------



## FutureMommie

I would love twins and then I would be done.....and probably crazy!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

sarahincanada said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! In my twin book I read whilst pregnant says:
> 1. The chances of having twins rises as you get older, the peak age is 35 to 39 (as you've already said)
> 2. Women are more likely to have twins the more children they have
> 3. Fraternal twins are more common if there is a presence on the mothers side of the family, not the fathers
> 4. Identicals are random
> 5. IVF increases the chance of multiples. 1 in 4 ivf pregnancies result in multiples.
> 
> I've also heard that yams help! But apparently its a different kind of yam that we have, an african lady was telling me. Not so sure...
> 
> By the way I don't follow ANY of the above at all, mine was a COMPLETE fluke! A lovely fluke, but my lord it was such a surprise that when the sonographer told me there
> I started to hyperventilate on the chair.
> 
> Twins are hard hard work, a blessing but HARD work! The first 2 months I actually cursed my body for releasing 2 eggs, lol! It was a really very difficult time so I'd say if any of you do fall pregnant with multiples do arrange as much help as humanly possibl for the first few weeks, I promise you will need it. People used to tell me that and I'd laugh as I thought I could do it, but I couldn't, maybe I'm just weak! Also, just so you know, I didn't have many symptoms, actually I had less than my friends who have had single babies. People say symptoms are doubled with twins but I personally wasn't sick or anything, just very very tired all the time!
> 
> They are such a joy and its beautiful to see them growing together and playing together. Mine are now trying to hold each others hands. It makes those first difficult 2 months SO worth it :)
> 
> Good luck beautiful ladies! Xx
> 
> wow, you have a BEAUTIFUL family :flower: how old were you when you got pregnant with the twins?
> 
> I recently read up on twins as we have quite a few in our family and learnt how it was on the mother's side as its from hyperovulation....where you pop out 2 eggs (like you said, far more common than random identicals where the fertalized egg splits into 2). and even though its on your mums side it can skip a generation, like say my dads grandmother had it then my dad wont but can pass it onto his female children.
> 
> my aunty had 3 boys and tried again for a girl....and got twin boys!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Ahh thanks :) I was 26 when I fell pregnant, I also don't have twins anywhere in my family, I even asked my grandparents if they knew of any from earlier! I'm obviously just a bit of a freak of nature, hahaha!


----------



## Ruth2307

Nut_Shake said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! In my twin book I read whilst pregnant says:
> 1. The chances of having twins rises as you get older, the peak age is 35 to 39 (as you've already said)
> 2. Women are more likely to have twins the more children they have
> 3. Fraternal twins are more common if there is a presence on the mothers side of the family, not the fathers
> 4. Identicals are random
> 5. IVF increases the chance of multiples. 1 in 4 ivf pregnancies result in multiples.
> 
> I've also heard that yams help! But apparently its a different kind of yam that we have, an african lady was telling me. Not so sure...
> 
> By the way I don't follow ANY of the above at all, mine was a COMPLETE fluke! A lovely fluke, but my lord it was such a surprise that when the sonographer told me there
> I started to hyperventilate on the chair.
> 
> Twins are hard hard work, a blessing but HARD work! The first 2 months I actually cursed my body for releasing 2 eggs, lol! It was a really very difficult time so I'd say if any of you do fall pregnant with multiples do arrange as much help as humanly possibl for the first few weeks, I promise you will need it. People used to tell me that and I'd laugh as I thought I could do it, but I couldn't, maybe I'm just weak! Also, just so you know, I didn't have many symptoms, actually I had less than my friends who have had single babies. People say symptoms are doubled with twins but I personally wasn't sick or anything, just very very tired all the time!
> 
> They are such a joy and its beautiful to see them growing together and playing together. Mine are now trying to hold each others hands. It makes those first difficult 2 months SO worth it :)
> 
> Good luck beautiful ladies! Xx
> 
> wow, you have a BEAUTIFUL family :flower: how old were you when you got pregnant with the twins?
> 
> I recently read up on twins as we have quite a few in our family and learnt how it was on the mother's side as its from hyperovulation....where you pop out 2 eggs (like you said, far more common than random identicals where the fertalized egg splits into 2). and even though its on your mums side it can skip a generation, like say my dads grandmother had it then my dad wont but can pass it onto his female children.
> 
> my aunty had 3 boys and tried again for a girl....and got twin boys!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh thanks :) I was 26 when I fell pregnant, I also don't have twins anywhere in my family, I even asked my grandparents if they knew of any from earlier! I'm obviously just a bit of a freak of nature, hahaha!Click to expand...

Your children are beautiful. :kiss: Freaks of nature do not produce such lovely children :winkwink:

I wonder though if perhaps you do have twins in your family but just don't know about it?? Women lose children (before or after birth) or children get separated and no one ever talks about it. I'm sure it's there somewhere! :flower:


----------



## unnamed

I would love twins and have dreamed about having some for years - think because years ago a lady told me that I would have a son then years later twin girls. I have a son who is 9 and am praying for the girls now! my dad was a twin ( fraternal ) but I believe that this doesn't mean anything.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Vicky & NutShake your twins are absolutely gorgeous!!!!

I would love twins!!!!! 2 boys, 2 girls, 1 boy, 1 girl.....just healthy!!!! I would feel truly blessed.:baby::baby:


----------



## Seity

I had heard that being older increased the chances of twins. I was terrified before my scan, but much relieved when they only found the one baby. I never wanted and definitely wouldn't be able to handle multiples.


----------



## _Vicky_

unnamed said:


> I would love twins and have dreamed about having some for years - think because years ago a lady told me that I would have a son then years later twin girls. I have a son who is 9 and am praying for the girls now! *my dad was a twin ( fraternal ) but I believe that this doesn't mean anything*.

ohh it does - your dad wouldnt have been able to influence your mum having fraternal twins but the gene that makes women release two eggs could have passed from your dad to you. Soooo whoop whoop 

Twins are amazing astounding and its an honour to be their mum. They have just started interacting and really really taking interest in each other and when they smile at each other it reminds me they will have each other long after i am gone. That to me is worth a few bone shatteringly exhausting years lol


----------



## Grumblebea

Yuca isn't a yam it's more like a potato.


----------



## LLbean

Grumblebea said:


> Yuca isn't a yam it's more like a potato.

Yams are sweet potatoes LOL

they are all roots, that's all I know. And I believe on my research online that is what I found was THE yams they were referring to as the African yams


----------



## LLbean

excerpt from https://multiples.about.com/od/funfacts/tp/howtohavetwins.htm

"5. Diet: Yams & Dairy
No one is quite sure why, but the Yoruba tribe in West Africa has the highest rate of twinning in the world. A study concluded that the mother's diet was the cause, being high in *cassava*, a type of yam or sweet potato. The peelings of this vegetable are thought to contain a chemical that causes hyperovulation. In addition, a 2006 study found that women who consume dairy are five times as likely to have twins."


----------



## Shelley71

LLbean said:


> excerpt from https://multiples.about.com/od/funfacts/tp/howtohavetwins.htm
> 
> A study concluded that the mother's diet was the cause, being high in *cassava*, a type of yam or sweet potato.


Sounds like I need to find some cassava! :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

BTW, that was the frozen kind but in publix I have also seen the regular root


----------



## luvmydoggies

Shelley71 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> excerpt from https://multiples.about.com/od/funfacts/tp/howtohavetwins.htm
> 
> A study concluded that the mother's diet was the cause, being high in *cassava*, a type of yam or sweet potato.
> 
> 
> Sounds like I need to find some cassava! :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too! I will start looking for it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shelley71

LLbean said:


> BTW, that was the frozen kind but in publix I have also seen the regular root

We don't have Publix. We only have a large local chain specific to NE Oklahoma, and then we have Food Pyramid (formerly Albertson's). Then, there's always Wal-Mart. But, I don't shop at Wal-Mart because they treat their employees like crap. But, that's just a personal opinion - no offense to anyone!

We also have Whole Foods - so I might check there!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ruth2307 - you're right, it must be somwhere along the line! Its funny because when I was younger and friends would say 'ooh I'd love twins!' I'd look at them like they were mental, I always said I never ever wanted twins! Seems that someone 'up there' heard me! LOL! I actually thought I'd never be able to handle it, but you do, it just comes to you! I can't imaging only having one now, I think I'd find it boring, haha! 

Sending lots of multiple pregnancy fairy dust to all of you ladies who want more than one! Xxxx


----------



## LLbean

well not quite how they suggest eating it but I shall make a cassava cake this week...quite yummy


----------



## Macwooly

Well I found a place about 6 miles from my home which specialises in African food :D

DH and I went last night and have some some bags of cassave flour apparently you can use it to make different breads, cakes and use if to thicken gravies, soups, sauces and stews.

So later today I will be making some cheese & onion bread with it and making sure I get a daily dose as it can't hurt :D


----------



## Butterfly67

I would love to have twins but I do know that I would be lucky to just have one at 43! Not sure about the yams though - if you only have limited numbers of eggs and you start releasing a few at a time aren't they going to run out quicker lol?!


----------



## LLbean

found it at Whole Foods today!


----------



## luvmydoggies

That is awesome! I was starting to worry, but we do have a Whole Foods!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

I won't say what my husband said when he saw the photo of them but let's just say he crossed his legs and winced :rofl:

Glad you may be able to get hold of them Luvmydoggies :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

Stay far, far away from yams, if we ever have unprotected sex again - Got it :thumbup:


----------



## future_numan

I have to agree with Seity:thumbup:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Macwooly said:


> I won't say what my husband said when he saw the photo of them but let's just say he crossed his legs and winced :rofl:
> 
> Glad you may be able to get hold of them Luvmydoggies :thumbup:

Thank you!!!! Macwooly! You will have to let me know how your cake turns out!!! How are you doing?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well the cheese bread I made using the flour was yummy :D So I see that becoming a regular addition to my diet :D

I'm not doing to bad thanks for asking. Hope all is well with you :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Sorry, your cheese bread sounds yummy. I'm going to have to get myself to a Whole Foods soon.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Seity said:


> Stay far, far away from yams, if we ever have unprotected sex again - Got it :thumbup:

Oh but they are so so special!!


----------

